# DRE- captains chair $150



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Fittings, collars and pins included.


----------



## zaczac4fun (Mar 21, 2018)

What is the bay space for these? Thanks!


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I’ll measure when I get home today. 
thanks


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Both chairs are 22 1/4 front to back (outside) and 18 1/2 (inside). Both are 19” wide. 
Chair #1 is roughly 7 1/2” at top of seat bar(where you sit) , the other is taller at 8 3/4.


----------



## Bigbearrug (Sep 19, 2020)

Would you accept $150 for the shorter chair and you covered shipping?


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

I can look into that tomorrow. Where would it ship to?


----------



## Bigbearrug (Sep 19, 2020)

flagstaff1 said:


> I can look into that tomorrow. Where would it ship to?


I live in Salt Lake City, so a very short trip for the package.

Feel free to text me, 9086669732


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bigbearrug I sent you a text. I will be driving from Flagstaff to Salt Lake on the 18/19 of June and can bring these chairs if anyone is wanting to save on shipping.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Bump


----------



## J_Murr (Jan 15, 2021)

Hey there - Can you send post any photos of the fittings and collars? Want to make sure this would work with my frame. Interested in the larger seat but has to clear by dry box (which is also 18.5" wide, so cutting it close)


----------



## Bigbearrug (Sep 19, 2020)

flagstaff1 said:


> I can look into that tomorrow. Where would it ship to?


Hey I can't find your text message in my phone, sorry we missed each other, i still want the chair if it is available


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi. Sorry for the late reply. I still have both chairs. 

J Murr I sent you a message with my #. Text me and I’ll get you the pictures you asked for.

Bigbearrug, I just returned from SLC. I’ll gladly look into shipping for the shorter chair.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Anyone? bueller? Still have both chairs...


----------



## denali1322 (Jun 3, 2013)

Sent you a DM yesterday


----------



## DarkStartSociety (Jan 5, 2021)

Late to the party but I'll take one (preferably taller seat back). Text me at 301.9eight0.five7two7

Need it shipped to 80503 - I'll cover shipping

Cheers


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

The taller chair sold. The other is still available.


----------



## flagstaff1 (Jan 7, 2015)

Still have one chair. Anyone?


----------

